# MACRO - 70D & EF 100mm f/2.8?



## mongo (May 27, 2014)

Is a 70D & EF 100mm f/2.8 a good start for doing macro? anyone got sample photos of this setup?


----------



## JacaRanda (May 27, 2014)

I'd say it's a good start.  I've used the lens with the 60D only.  The 70D should do at least equally well with the lens.


----------



## lambertpix (May 27, 2014)

I love that lens on my 7D.


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2014)

I used to use mine on my 20D and 5D; it's a decent, affordable internal focusing macro lens. Price is good, quality and build quality are solid. The quality of out of focus highlights in the background is not all that hot, and focus speed is only average. Other than that, the lens has proven durable.


----------



## mongo (May 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I used to use mine on my 20D and 5D; it's a decent, affordable internal focusing macro lens. Price is good, quality and build quality are solid. The quality of out of focus highlights in the background is not all that hot, and focus speed is only average. Other than that, the lens has proven durable.



what about the 100mm L?


----------



## that1guy (May 31, 2014)

mongo said:


> what about the 100mm L?



try out the 60mm macro I have it and love it. it focuses really close and have less of a zoom great on a crop sensor... unless you absolutely need the 100mm I would say the 60mm macro is god uneven used it for portraits great canon quality 

I do want to get the 100 L lens (just because its a L)


----------



## Gitarzan (Jun 13, 2014)

that1guy said:


> mongo said:
> 
> 
> > what about the 100mm L?
> ...



I have to concur on this.   I just got the 60mm and it's a great lens at a low cost.   On a crop sensor it's basically a 100mm lens, a great length. I love shooting in 100mm equivalent length.  Macro is great, maybe not as optimal as a 100mm, but still great.   The 100mm is 160mm on a crop, not as usable at the 60mm, in my opinion. 

It's a bit more of a multi-tasker.  IF I had a full frame, I'd get the 100mm.  If I got it to primary use as a macro, I'd get the 100mm.   But for me, the 60mm is where bang for the buck is.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Mongo, I was speaking of the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM macro lens.


----------

